# TULIP in a positive or constructive sense



## Me Died Blue (Dec 6, 2007)

We all know that the so-called five points were developed specifically _in response_ to five soteriological objections by dissenters - as such, it is often (rightfully) pointed out that since they were originally and often are even predominantly presented in a _negative_ or _defensive_ way, we should be cautious about how closely we identify them with the Reformed view of salvation overall. Likewise, the TULIP order is not even the order in which they were listed at Dort. Furthermore, theology itself is essentially organic or _gestalt_ (more than the sum of its parts) by nature. While all of that is indeed helpful to keep in mind, I have also long thought of one particular way in which the TULIP acronym is also a very accurate and even comprehensive picture of how men are saved:

Essentially, I think of there as being three parts, with the second part consisting of three sub-points: 1) T; 2) ULI; 3) P:

1) In approaching or explaining TULIP, initially it begins with telling us about man's own fallen condition, and how we are hopeless on our own (T).

2), 3), 4) It then proceeds to explain just how we are redeemed from that condition (ULI), and even does so in a logical Trinitarian order: the Father's part (U), the Son's (L) and the Spirit's (I). Those three middle points also collectively illustrate how man has no part in his own salvation, since there is one point for each Person of the Trinity's role in the salvation, but no fourth point focusing on a would-be role of ours.

5) Lastly, it then concludes by telling us the result of that redemption (P).

So overall, TULIP proceeds to speak first of man's own initial condition, then of what each Person of the Godhead respectively does to redeem us from that condition, and then of what comes about as the final result. It just makes sense.


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks Chris. I like it. I'll use it.


----------

